# cool vid about getting your site on google.



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

*cool vid about SEO for google.*







:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ok. real cool there fella


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thread fail.. sorry guys. Actually this is not the video I wanted to post.. LOL will repost in a bit.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> ok. real cool there fella



not showing for you?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> not showing for you?


When I first opened the thread it only had all the code lines for the youtube not the actual image.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah. I just fixed the video.


----------

